# Gunstars rule!



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

A long time ago in a model room far far away.........
Okay so I scratchbuilt a Gunstar....(yep it is lurking on here somewhere...go check it out!).
After attending a Sci fi show I was asked if I could do a bigger version......
so it begins....
This beast scales out at 1/35!...(baby was nearer 1/72)


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Can't have enough gunstars.

Looking forward to seeing further progress.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

1/35??!! Holy Moly! Wish I had that much room in my workspace.
Back in the mid-80s I started scratching a Gunstar. I worked at Mattel and they had a huge vacuformer in the model shop (No, not the Mattel vacuform machine) I called the studio that designed the Gunstar to see if they had blueprints. The guy said they couldn't release the info but that there was an article in American Cinematographer mag that had a blueprint posted. Sooo, I called them and the guy said yes they did and sent me the issue free. The picture was about 2" square so I blew it up to 1/48 scale and dove in, working at my drafting table at Mattel during breaks and lunches and having the help of all the model shop guys. Soon came to the realization that building in 3D was a bit different than designing the beast on a computer (remember this was the 80s, Cray XM-P supercomputer). Lots of geometric shapes intersecting. Like trying to squash a cone through a cylinder. But the vacuformer was invaluable in creating the "wings" and the canopy. Well, after layoffs and many jobs and moves she still with me and you've lit a fire that I'll have to dig her out and get to work again. Please keep us up to date with your progress. Beautiful work.


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Aeryn,
you're mad, I tell you! Mad, mad, MAD!!!!

Seriously, the Gunstar is by far, my fave fighter from ANY sci-fi movie. I wish you would have made one in a mass produced kit, so we could ALL have a Gunstar. You REALLY should talk to the boys at MOEBIUS, and see about getting the rights to make a kit of the ship.

Best of luck with the "big brother" kit, and PLEASE, post pics and talk to a model company!

Sincerely,
Scorp.

"Boldly GO!" :wave:


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

*Well you wanted more pics!*

Here ya go Gunstar lovers
Still trying to get lighting in the front seat and keep it revolving!....
Might try very small phono style plugs and sockets......(well I know what I mean!).
Well you know what they say..............the border between madness and genius is very narrow!.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

This is amazing stuff. Where'd you get the info for all that detail? Want to do the same to mine.
Bruce


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Yep, some of us remember those leetle phono plug whatchajiggers.
If you get the seat to turn like in the Death Blossom sequence it might overload the system, blow up the ship. It is just a prototype, ya know.


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Sorry for delay in replying guys been away celebrating my BIG birthday......
Hopefully can get back to Gunstar build...did manage to get the lights workin the chair and it still turns!....bit of re-working needed tho'


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Yeah, which BIG birthday? I've had sooooo many. I just read an article in Fine Scale that said after 50 our eyes quit adjusting and actually start to get better. I'm still waiting.
And yes, Gunstars DO rule. Always thought the layout of the gun turrets was genius. One picks up tracking where the previous leaves off. Tracks through solid objects. How cool is that.
Bruce


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

OH, Wallyworld has the anniversary edition in the $5.00 rack and dump bin. Think I'll pick up a couple extra copies so when this one wears out. I'll be the only one in the old folks' home with a sealed copy. Tah Dah!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I love this ship.
YOU GO GIRL!!!
guy.
You know what I mean...


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Btbrush, you know a lady never tells her age
But then again I ain't no lady...just a regular girl.....think of a number between 49 and 51...close enough for ya!.
Got some ideas on how to make chair thingy better, so watch out for mark 2 coming soon


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Hiya Aeryn43,
You are quite right, my apologies. I can almost remember that one. Have you already looked into buying an Airstream trailer to transport the bad boy? Where'd you find the info, so I can get back to building mine. Gonna have the images on Alex's HUD suspended in a Xenon mist? Love that part. I imagine you're gonna go through a bunch of Alclad to paint this beastie. Think you can tell you've got quite a following here. And I be a major cheerleader.
Bruce


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi BT...
Not sure about using alcad....never used it before, could be a disaster waiting to happen.
The problem with the chair ( as always ) is there is no clear pictures of it, so I just have to make it look "right"!.
I based my little one on the MiM kit then winged it.
You can't rely on the movie stills of the set cos they don't fit scale wise.(check out the huge gun balls right next to the cockpit! and not were they are actually on the cgi version!).
So my excuse is is if it looks good it is good....after all it is only a model:tongue:


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Well, I'm gonna base mine on your work so if anyone gigs me on the details, I'll just tell them, "well, Aeryn said.....".


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Thats okay so long as it comes out looking good.....:tongue:
How big did you say yours was?...
Did have a slight problem with chair mark1....if it revolved too quickly poor Alex would have lost his head!!..not enough clearance.so back to the drawing board....It's wierd that I managed to make this thing work in 1/72 but seem to be having problems with its big brother!...ah well.


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

*All hail the new chair!*

Well as always the second attempt is much better, wish I could just do it right first time would save a lot of time and plastic.
Anyhow still struggling with power feed to lights, managed to re-jig Grigs chair so that it moves better and retains power contact....:thumbsup:


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

That is, without a doubt, one of the most amazing pieces of scratch building I've ever seen.


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Thank you kind sir I'm all a blushing now......
Managed to work out lighting, so its back to the body work!....hurrah!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Fozzie is correct. You are a true artisan.:thumbsup:


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

'bout to get killed a million miles from nowhere and some gung-ho iguana tells me to relax. Can't wait to see more. I'll have to dig it out of storage but I think mine is about 14" long and 12" wingspan. Are those inch squares on your work surface? Holy bleep!


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

sorry to disappoint you bt, but the mat is metric!.
Just working on lower hull now, got to work out Alexs entry door....


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

I just envisioned you and this sucker pulling up to the next show in her own tour bus and a bunch of roadies setting her up. You're dressed in your Starfighter outfit, snapping orders. Everyone's snapping pictures. Might as well get yourself mentally prepared, Aeryn.


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Me dressed up as a starfighter.............now theres a scary thought
( thinking about it.....perhaps I could make a passable Grigg!)
Blocked out lower hull (technical term for bodge!!).


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Great view. I have something like it out my workroom window. Build's going good. Have you depleted all the local hobby shops of their stock of styrene yet? When I lived in LA, there was a plastics shop where I used to buy 4'x8' sheets of .060 plastic. Got alot of building done with that.
I work at Lowes now and there are 3'x4' advertisements in the paint department that is .080 thick styrene. When we're done with them I just take them home and chop them up. Glue well with Methylene Chloride or Ambroid. I'm just saying.


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

The view is the South Downs.....our back garden backs straight on to them!...
Its great cos we know that the will never build more houses behind us.
Anyway, wish I could find a (cheap ) source of big plasticard...my fav hobby store has some big Evergreen sheets but they are very expensive at around £12 a sheet!.......
Bck to the build room......


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Well, that changes things a bit. I don't even have a pounds symbol on my keyboard. Across the pond, eh. I'm in Iowa, right on the Mississippi River. You still might try the retail stores, see if they're throwing away advertising placards. There also has to be raw plastic shops around somewhere. At 12 pounds, it could come down to plastic or lights and heat real soon. Shoot, it'd probably be cheaper to have someone in the States to buy the stuff, chop it up and send it to you. Hmmm, smuggling sheet plastic out of the country. Wonder if there's a law. To hell with it. This is our hobby. Modelers of the world unite! That would be a real switch, if the "colonists" came to YOUR aid, huh.
Sorry, I'm through now.
Bruce


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Well I will keep looking.....have found a cheap source of spherical gunpods...
(balls to you!) 49 pence for 24!!!...xmas baubles....pretty colours as well.:thumbsup:
Now I can stop worrying about the Gunstar weaponry.....


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Yeah, on mine I found so much of the details were repetitive so I made a master and cast a bunch of them, like the spherical guns, vents(?) and the four long torpedo(?) pods.
Can't wait to see how you tackle the canopy. Luckily when I started mine I was working at Mattel Toys and they had a very large format vacuform machine. Ran off a bunch and they've lasted all these years. How'd you do your 1/72 canopy?


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Like you I created a master and pull moulded it....4 attempts and I got a reasonable one:tongue:.
I am hoping to locate a suitable sized ball to useas a mould on the big version, bearing in mind that there is some undercutting going on there it might have to be in 2 pieces....Had toyed with the idea of casting bits, but not sure if I will try it.....bit worried on outlay if it all goes pearshaped!..
I like to think this will be a unique model, so if I start casting bits, it does take that away.....


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Have you tried Plastruct for spheres? Many different sizes in halves.
If you were casting parts and selling them I would agree, but if you've got a dozen vents or four ball turrets, casting is gonna save time and alot of hair pulling. I'm just saying. I sure won't tell anyone.


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Time is fleeting.....oops sorry that slipped out, not much done so far but have started on rear deck....then had an idea to show how big she is gonna be!...
Also started work on painting cockpits....wished I'd used white leds now tho'.
canopy mould started, but its still in its rough stage so no pics:tongue:


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Now wer'e cooking!....
Started on gunpods last night, so far have got 3 basic units built!, what fun chopping slices out of xmas baubles:tongue:


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Looking good, Aeryn. Nobody cares that your Christmas tree will be a bit bare this year? How are you going to do the canopy? Vacuform?
Where'd you get your info? All I have is the original blueprint and the Cinefex article. DVD capture? Can't wait for more.
Bruce


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Most of the stuff is based on the paperkit.....then some...
mostly eyeballed detail....if it looks right it is right is the moto:thumbsup:
Keep on thinking up new ways to improve the flight chairs, but am resisting them!


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*Pardon me, but where exactly is this ship from?? what show??*


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

movie was from the 80s [THE LAST STARFIGHTER]


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

It keeps amazing me how many people haven't heard of this film....
I actually saw it at the cinema.....
Anyway on with the show.....thanks for the tech Bar, but poor little brain still won't grasp the theory..
here's a pic of the next stage...


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

How are you wrapping/curving the styrene? Do you heat it up to soften it somehow?

Just curious as I've had trouble doing this and wondered what your technique is?


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

THE LAST STAR FIGHTER was one of the first CGI sci-fi movies.
where all the space imageing was by computer.
i would have liked to have the space car .it was a cool design.,
[i wonder what happened to it after the movie ?]


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Zathros said:


> *Pardon me, but where exactly is this ship from?? what show??*


Hey Zathros,
I just picked up the anniversary edition of The Last Starfighter at Wallyworld for $5. Lots of fun stuff about the CGI and the Cray XM-P computer. Took up a whole floor. Now it would probably fit on your kitchen table.
Edward, you could probably still find the Star Car roaming the streets of LA. When I lived out there a guy down the street from me who owned one of the cars from Woody Allen's Sleeper. And I was driving up Hollywood freeway one afternoon and there across the road was the Landmaster from Damnation Alley parked on a hill in front of Jeffries' Studios. I love LA.
Keep it coming, Aeryn.
Bruce


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

See it just goes to show how confused I get
I mentioned Bar in my last reply, and he's on a different forum.......ooops!
As to bending styrene sheet..
If its thin sections, like rod and strip, I just pull them over the handle of my scapel through my fingers. Do this a couple of times imparts a nice curve.
Bigger stuff requires some form of former ie tins, pipework, whatever size is closest, if possible go a little smaller then the springeness of the sheet will compensate.Attach sheet to former securely, then copious ammonts of hot water poured over....followed by cold water should set the curve.
I would suggest if a large area is needed maybe cutting it down into smaller strips then glueing together. I always find that you can never fully fix the sheet to the former to get a smooth curve if it is too big.
Hope that helps.
Ah well back to the gunpods.:wave:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for the tips. I had some trouble doing the curved rear window on my Ecto1 and wondered how others did it. If I want to scratch build some vehicles I'm interested I know I'm going to have to master the technique.

About the CGI work in Last Starfighter, one of my early 3D models was of the gunstar. Did it in Sculpt3d on my Amiga 1000...Not as detailled as the Cray version though!


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

What impressed me when I was redrawing the original Gunstar blueprint was that everything broke down to geometric shapes; cylinders, cones, octagons, and combinations thereof. Ramming a cone into a cylinder is great fun with a computer, not so much when you're working with "real" solid shapes, like when scratching a model.
Hey, Aeryn, just a thought (of which I have so few as of late) are you going to light up Alex's HUD with fiberoptics or have you gotten that far? One from the bottom or each side lighting a thin sheet of plexi with details scribed on it. OK, I'll go over here, sit down and be quiet now.
Bruce


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Was going to light up HUD but seem to have missplaced my Zenon mist generator........ once I finish with gunpods, I shall ponder the screen, can't add any more lights cos the chair is sealed!.........unless I want to make mark 3 (now theres a thought..........................).
Unfortunately hobby room is not accessible at moment cos we is decorating....but in those immortal words "I'll be back"


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Said in an obscure Austrian dialect, no doubt. Ah'll be Bach.


----------



## Iheartscifi (Jul 11, 2009)

Xenodyssey said:


> About the CGI work in Last Starfighter, one of my early 3D models was of the gunstar. Did it in Sculpt3d on my Amiga 1000...Not as detailled as the Cray version though!


 LOL! I "built" the Tron tank, recognizer, light cycle (and Thomas the tank engine) on my Amiga with Sculpt and animated them with Modeler. This was when I quickly discovered that if you draw plans in 2D, it doesn't necessarily look right in 3D!

Brilliant work on the Gun Star!


----------



## Patron Zero (Feb 6, 2010)

*Schematics Inquiry*

Awesome work, myself I'd much enjoy any schematics you might be working from, always loved the Gunstar and hope to eventually render a paper model of said ship.


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi patron zero,
No schematics, but there is already a superb paperkit available on the web:thumbsup:. This is what my models are based on and a lot of extra work.


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Forgot to mention Patron Zero, check out my webpage for more on this beast and its little brother!..
chianna47.webs.com:wave:


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

*Finally a new update!!!*

Well it's been a while......but here is some more work on the Gunstar.....
Gotta start on the big wings soon.....gonna need more plasticard first...


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

More beautiful work, Aeryn. I especially like the shiney metallic effect. Gonna keep that, right? LOL. You must have a really huge tube of glue.
I found a great supply of free plastic. At my Lowes store in the paint department we have Advertising placards that are about 2'x4' and about .125 thick. When a sale is done we just pitch them so I've started bringing a few home. I'm sure you have some "big box" stores around you that would supply the same. I'm just saying.
Bruce
Oh, finally got my Gunstar out and dusted her off. Can't believe after, what, almost 30 years and many moves, the canopy is still intact. And I still have all the molds for the torpedo/landing gear tubes and all the fiddly bits. Now just have to find some horizontal surface space.


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Get some pictures BT.....need to see what other people do with this ship!:thumbsup:


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Gosh didn't realise how long ago this was updated
Well got the wings built, complete with grills,now working on Death Blossom area.....think I have just worked out how to hinge doors( finally!)


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

That is lookin' sweet, Aeryn. Can't even imagine how you're gonna motorize the doors, if that was on your mind. Worm gears and such, but that's where my brain starts reeking of ozone.
When I was working on mine, there were so many shapes that were duplicated so I built one and just cast a bunch, like the torpedo tubes, the gimbled guns, ports, vents, etc..
And you think it's been long for you, mine's been "in progress" for 30 years. So there.
Monsters in Motion has one that's 14" long. Mine's 'bout the same size but not solid resin so I can only imagine how heavy theirs must be.
More pics please.
Bruce


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Well DB doors now have hinges!.....at a cost tho'....had to redo the whole panel cos the DB bays didn't fit!!..
But at least now everything is a lot tidier.....have got it rigged so that the doors can be fitted later.....and before you ask no they won't be motorized!!, even I have limits.
Once the glue dries on new panels I will post some pics


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

As promised new pics of beast so far....just added rear wing boxes they will show up in the next pics:thumbsup:


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

*Its been a while*

Sorry, but didn't have much progress on this beast to tell you about
Got a bit carried away with the Bridge build and other things, like starting work again!...yippee!.
Well had a flurry of activity and have now got the four engines well under way.
I am sticking to my plan and trying to get as much building done before I start filling and cleaning up, so at present my bench looks like the makings
of a boiler room.....pics to follow soon


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

deleted


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

okay here as promised. First glimpse of my engine......got all basic parts for all 4 ready, but just thought i would quickly tape one together for a photo opportunity!


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

*Ta Da!*

To all defenders of the Star League, I present the current state of affiars on the replacement Gunstars.......
Due to a short fall in imperial credits, we have had to cut back on the quantities, and also make some size adjustments!...


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

That looks pretty awesome at this point. Great work! :thumbsup:


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Well the bullet was truly bitten
Death Blossom bays are acquiring detail......tedious tiny tiny detail......and to think I could hve glued the doors shut!


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Death blossom bays fully detailed( well to the best of my skills anyway!)...
Now its back to the engines


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Aeryn's back! Woohoo! What a beautiful beast. Now I know why you had to add another room to the house. Still think you should build up one section and cast the rest. Great stickwithitness. Finally got out my Gunstar and was amazed the vacuformed canopies were still intact, after all these years. Have you found a source that sells metalizer paint by the gallon for this little project?
Bruce


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I love it. One of my favourite ships.


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Btbrush are you suggesting I take shortcuts in my modelling....!!
Why build one when you can do four:tongue:
( to be honest the thought of making castings fills me with dread, but maybe for the next one that will be the case.....yep Definately looking into doing this beast again, anybody want one?


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

I would not even suggest taking shortcuts. I would state it up front. I made one vent and molded a whole bunch of them so they're all the same. Same for the gimbled guns and the torpedo tube/ landing gear pods, anything I needed more than one of. Can't believe I still have the molds. Must mean something. But I cannot argue with your results. I now know why styrene sheet reserves are disappearing all over the country.


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

*Okay so we're back!*

Had a modelling surge need to crack on with this beast so off I went!
Decided that because of it's sheer size I couldn't leave the engines smooth so set about adding panels and stuff....this now means more panels will have to ba added to the fuselage as well, oh when will it end!!. Then in a mad fit i also added navigation lights.
Sorry no pics but ran out of space on this site
but there are some on my site at chianna47.webs.com


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Well i cleared some of the old stuff off, so here's a snap so far.
I call it the old and new!


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

That is just plain beautiful. Keep the pics coming. Are you keeping track of Mirco's Firefly build? That is gonna be a must-have. Better get some of the other projects done so I have some horizontal surface to work on and maybe finish my Gunstar. Keep rockin'.
Bruce


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks BT, You know it's weird, but she doesn't look as big when put next to baby!.....(but then again baby does have her own legs to stand on!).
Still trying to get round canopy, I noticed that there is a certain ammount of undercut on the spherical part, so it is not just half a ball shape....
I have been looking at the new kit released, but I think that the canopy looks a tad small, but that could just be me!:tongue:


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Wow, that is BIG!


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Well we're chugging along now....:tongue:
navigation lights have been fitted,all major body panels are in place, even worked out how the "secret" lift thingy could operate!.
still working on canopy, first mold cracked, so have to repair and smooth.
Only major construction to do is the guns and other pod mounts, then its out with the filler:thumbsup:


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Lots more paneling done, more pics on my site at
chianna47.webs.com


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

well just in case anyone's interested
http://chianna47.webs.com/photos/undefined/biggsb.jpg.jpg
http://chianna47.webs.com/photos/undefined/bigGSa.jpg.jpg
:thumbsup:


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Oh Lordy, that's purty!!!!


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

You do such incredible work it is always a treat to see what you've accomplished! More pictures, please!


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Still working on the beast, but slower I keep forgetting to post here, sorry.
If you want more pics then pop along to my site chianna47.webs.com.
but here's a couple to keep you eager!:thumbsup:


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

aeryn43 said:


> Still working on the beast, but slower I keep forgetting to post here, sorry.
> If you want more pics then pop along to my site chianna47.webs.com.
> but here's a couple to keep you eager!:thumbsup:


Don't forget to post here...we're some of your biggest fans! :thumbsup:

Nice detail on those pieces. They look good!


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

*Engines are a go!*

Well finally got to put the engines on,,,,Well 2 of them so far!...
thought I had better check my wiring at the same time...good job I did, somehow managed to forget to join up both sides ooops
So far she weighs in at 3.4 kg...how did it get so heavy


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

So completely cool! Great progress. :thumbsup:


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi peeps,
Well a little more progress.....got all the lights working now and have sealed up the hull..Gunpods are in place just working on canopy


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Nice progress. This is some great scratch work. :thumbsup:


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

*breaking news!*

Finally got decent canopy on Gunstar :thumbsup:
Also rebuilt Alex's chair, so now it wont decapitate him if he spins around!!


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

aeryn43 said:


> Finally got decent canopy on Gunstar :thumbsup:
> Also rebuilt Alex's chair, so now it wont decapitate him if he spins around!!


All I can say is...WOW!


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Fozzie said:


> All I can say is...WOW!


Ditto. :thumbsup:


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Been a while (again) but things are coming along now....
Only a few things left.....filling and painting (both of which i hate doing the most!)....Managed to build a same scale Arcade Machine, then got carried away and added a Starcar as well:thumbsup:...
On the downside I have just found out that I have cancer of the osaphgus and am awaiting a CT scan to find out more.....
bloody typical......just bought the new Enterprise kit as well.......


----------



## Trublood (Aug 3, 2011)

Great job on this! Please tell me how you did the canopy. I have a kit from Randy Cooper's original molds but never got the canopy. I'm not really experienced and I haven't tried to create one.


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Aeryn, first off please take care of yourself. We'll be pulling for you here.

Second... amazing work on the arcade game and starcar! :thumbsup: What a great display they will make together.

Please keep us posted on how things are going for you.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

aeryn43 said:


> On the downside I have just found out that I have cancer of the osaphgus and am awaiting a CT scan to find out more.....
> bloody typical......just bought the new Enterprise kit as well.......


As long as you have another kit to build, you will be fine!
Seriously, do keep us posted on this. _Antioxidants!_ Fish oil! Laughter & love! Have faith.:thumbsup:


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Thank you for your kind words guys....as we say
"Never give up....Never surrender!"
As for the canopy Trueblood, it was trial and error....I started with a clear plastic xmas bauble (8cm dia)...then (fairly) carefully cut sections to match curvature...(in fact most of the bauble was lost!).
The curve on the "beak" was achieved by wrapping two sections of pre-cut clear sheet to a mug adding cold water then micro-waving to boiling point!..
I found this way was less prone to deforming plastic.
Then everything was glued together with copious amounts of evergreen strip.
By contrast Grigs canopy was simply cut out and folded!.....
Of course you can always go the old way and make a balsa mould and push mould the thing!


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

ooh forget to mention.....
I think my Starcar is the only vehicle to drive on the special Red Brick tread!
i used some "OO" red brick plasticard for the tyres.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

As usual, your work astounds! :thumbsup:

Very sorry to hear about your health issues. I hope that the doctors can find a way to help you. You will be in my prayers.


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Starcar 99% complete and yes the engines do light up!


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

That's awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Prowler901 said:


> That's awesome! :thumbsup:


I agree!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi peeps...
just thought i let you know, just found out that my cancer is fairly contained in the osophagus (still can't spell that!) having more scans soon to finbd out what they are gonna do about it:thumbsup:.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Keep us updated!


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

That sounds like some good news. Aeryn. Keep us posted.


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

as promised an update.....first the important stuff, the gunstar has had it's first coating of primer!....doesn't look too bad either, in fact better than I feared.
2nd, only got one more cycle of chemo before they attack my little intruder with a scapel....(hmmm wonder if i can scrounge some scalpel blades?).
only downside is at present i look like a recruit for the marines:tongue:


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Good to hear from you.  Glad your spirits are good. Best wishes for a speedy recovery. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

aeryn43 said:


> (hmmm wonder if i can scrounge some scalpel blades?).


Spoken like a true modeler!!:thumbsup:


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

Chrisisall said:


> Spoken like a true modeler!!:thumbsup:


so true...never give up, never surrender...yessiree!!!
keep us posted with the GS progress.

my pop had the dreaded prostate C...had the chemo when he found out my wife was preggo with his first and so far only grandson...and 19 years later he's still bitchin...with my mom as they will have their 55th wedding anny this july he's now 85ish(he'd strangle me with one hand if he knew I had given his age:lol..."NEVER give up, NEVER surrender" are some of the truest words I've ever heard even if they were spoken by Commander Jason Nesmith(among others) 

so yeah, best wishes for a complete recovery!!:thumbsup:


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Well the good news is.....3rd chemo canceled in favor of surgery!.
hope to be under the knife in the next 4 to 6 weeks.....
As for the gunstar, well still at primer stage .....sorry!


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

That's good news. Chemo is no fun for sure. Let us know when you're scheduled so that we can keep you in our thoughts.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Prowler901 said:


> Let us know when you're scheduled so that we can keep you in our thoughts.


+1.:thumbsup:


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Your outlook and courage are admirable. All good thoughts to you. Sounds like you will power through this. :thumbsup:

Model's nice too.


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Okay so I'm back.....sorry for lack of communication, been a little sidetracked!.
Had my Surgery on July 30th all went well, slight hiccup on 31st tho', apparently I needed the old CPR and paddles!, so I guess that now makes me a Zombie....
anyway everything is going okay, was given the 99% all clear on September 30th. (still at risk form more cancer but so is everyone else!) and I'm finally getting back into the modelling phase.
Now listen for the fanfare, trumpets drums the whole schebang in fact!.
The Gunstar is finally being sprayed....(Yaaaaaaa)
2 years in the making and the end is near(well I hope anyway, need my desk space back!).
Soon as I can i will post some pics.
Thanks for your support in the past, beleive me it helped.
Stephanie (aka aeryn43)


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Welcome back to the land of the living!


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

The news that you're not only doing well, but feeling good enough to get back to modeling, is great news indeed! I know I speak for everyone here when I say how happy we are to have you back and feeling better.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Yea Stephanie!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Yikes! Glad you're still with us! :thumbsup:


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

okay as promised a quick glimpse of the beast so far...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

*wow!!!*


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Oh wow...! More pics! More pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Give us a chance Fozzie, I'm spraying as fast as I can...
But i promise more pics will follow soon:thumbsup:


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Love this! Beautiful paintwork. :thumbsup:


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Well here she is, so far, just a few minor bits to tidy up....


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

So pretty!


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

*Tis done!*

First off....Happy New Year to everyone and thanks for all your support during my 2013 battle.
secondly, tis done...yep finally I can hang up my Starfighter hat(for the moment anyway..who knows...perhaps in the future!)


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Brilliant concept on the base!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

My GOD that's awesome!!!!!!!!!!
More pix please!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

what do you mean more pics!!...not much more to see you know


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

aeryn43 said:


> what do you mean more pics!!...not much more to see you know


Different angles and/or lighting. Can't get too much of a great thing, my man!


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Wow! That is gorgeous! And the base...oh man, brilliant! I love it!

You have some crazy talent, aeryn43!


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Just for you chrisall!....


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

WE thank you!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Beautiful sir.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Gulp.

That's amazing. Incredible detail. Very, VERY impressive. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Fozzie said:


> Gulp.
> 
> That's amazing. Incredible detail. Very, VERY impressive. :thumbsup:


I second that gulp.:tongue:


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Glad you like chrisall, by the way don't mind being called guy occasionally, but sir is pushing it! As I keep pointing out we girls make kits too


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

aeryn43 said:


> As I keep pointing out we girls make kits too



Sorry Miss, my bad!


----------



## Atlanthia (Jan 24, 2013)

The whole thing is a work of art, for sure, but the base is the cherry on the top! really great!


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

That is totally awesome


----------

